# Trockene Raumluft ?



## Hänschen (17. November 2015)

Seit einer Weile beschäftigt mich das Thema der trockenen Raumluft und die damit verbundenen Probleme:

-Trockene Schleimhäute
- trockene Haut
- Staubentwicklung
-Müdigkeit etc.
-Möbel können leiden

Bei mir zumindest stimmt das mit den Schleimhäuten und der Haut: wenn ich abends man aufwache dann kann ich häufig kaum wieder einschlafen weil
 ich keine Luft kriege durch die vertrocknete Nase, vom trockenen Mund ganz zu schweigen.
Und staubig isses bei mir auch total.

Ich habe zwei Ultraschall-Luftbefeuchter um 35 Euro probiert und die blasen recht gut Dampf raus, aber die haben immer einen Lüfter drin der akustisch nervt.
Es gibt noch Probleme mit Kalkniederschlag im Bereich des Luftbefeuchters an Möbeln und so.
Ausserdem ist immer die Angst vor Schimmelbildung dabei und der Luftbefeuchter muss ab und zu gereinigt werden.
Keimbildung ist auch so ein Problem habe ich gelesen ... mache habe UV-Lampen im Tank zum Sterilisieren.

Heute las ich zufällig auf Wiki dass es einen hydropneumatischen Verdunster gibt der soll keins der Probleme haben.
Luftbefeuchter, stromlos-gesteuerte LuftbefeuchtungsgerÃ¤te, optimale Luftfeuchtigkeit - Necono AG
Recht teuer für ein stromloses/passives Teil aus Plastik aus Plastiktank und Schläuchen/Wannen und nem Verdunsterposter.
Aber es ist wohl patentiert und nicht woanders verfügbar fürchte ich.


Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Thema ?


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2015)

Schon mal mit Grünzeug aka Zimerpflanzen versucht? Verbrauchen keinen Strom und sind auch keine Bazillenschleudern, wie diese ganzen lustigen "Zimmerbrunnen" und Ultraschall-Verdampfer 

Dieser "Verdampfer" im Link von dir ist nix anderes als ein schick gemachter Verdunster, da kannst du dir genauso gut das Ding hier an die Heizung hängen.


Hier noch was zum Nachlesen: Sinn und Unsinn bei der Luftbefeuchtung - Raumklima richtig einstellen


----------



## Lexx (17. November 2015)

Trink. Wasser.


----------



## keinnick (17. November 2015)

Lexx schrieb:


> Trink. Wasser.



Das!

Und vielleicht auch ab und zu mal lüften, besonders Abends, bevor Du schlafen gehst. Das sollte ausreichen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2015)

Ich würde die Raumluft auf keinen Fall anfeuchten. Dann hast du nur überall Schimmel im Haus.

1 Mal pro Tag kurz lüften(nicht nur im Winter) und gut ists. Trockene Haut kommt nicht von trockener Raumluft. "Hautfechtigkeit" ist Fett und kein Wasser.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

ich muss sagen trotz desen das es bei mir auch staubig ist... ich nicht so oft lüfte usw hab ich weder nen trockenen mund noch hautprobleme gehabt...nochnie....dabei ist laut son nem kleinen thermometer und luftfeuchtigkeits messer es relativ trock ...also entweder bist du etwas überempfindlich oder ich robust xD

aber da hilft nur regelmäsiges lüftn denk ich


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde die Raumluft auf keinen Fall anfeuchten. Dann hast du nur überall Schimmel im Haus.



Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Hängt immer von den baulichen Gegebenheiten ab.
Und regelmäßig Lüften (vor allem nochmal vor dem Schlafengehen 5 Minuten stoßlüften) hilft extrem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2015)

Naja wenn man sein Haus in eine Tropfsteinhöhle mit dem Luftbefeuchter verwandelt, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es überall nur so an zu schimmeln fängt.

Lieber mal das Fenster aufmachen, das ist fast kostenlos und hilft wesendlich besser.


----------



## Kusanar (17. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sein Haus in eine Tropfsteinhöhle mit dem Luftbefeuchter verwandelt...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übertreiben muss man es nun auch wieder nicht. Den Bach vorm Haus umleiten, damit er gemütlich durchs Wohnzimmer plätschert, lag wohl auch nicht im Sinne des TE


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. November 2015)

Och, so´n Aquädukt wär schon was feines 

Wäre aber auch eher für die "Fenster öffnen" und "Pflanzen aufstellen" Methode. 
Verdunster und Co können helfen, oder aber auch nicht, abgesehen von Wartung/Folgen/etc


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

tropf tropf tropf xD
ne kenne selbst wen der so enorm empfindlich ist wie du... er hat sich angewöhnt in regelmäsigen abständen zu lüften ... ich meine spätestens alle 3h (auser wenn er schläft natürlich xD)


----------



## s-icon (17. November 2015)

Ich habe seit ewigkeiten Luftbefeuchter im Klavierzimmer um die Luftfeuchtigkeit bei 60%  zu erhalten.
Bisher haben mich die Geräte von Beurer überzeugt, das nächste wird aber ein Dyson AM10 sein.


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2015)

Beim hohen Preis des Dyson kommen mir wieder die Untermenschen-Unterdrückungs-Theorien hoch  

Schade, denn es ist genau was man braucht vor allem im Schlafzimmer ...


----------



## s-icon (17. November 2015)

Dyson war schon immer teuer, sieht schick aus, aber kann nichts besser als andere.


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2015)

Der Dyson hat die geile wissenschaftlich entwickelte leise doch starke Turbine, den Luftstrom-verstärkenden Flügelprofil-Bogen, automatische 3 Minuten Vorsterilisation mit UV-Lampe, automatische Feuchtewert-Ansteuerung und ist ultraleise.

Aber selbst wenn das Ding 5 Jahre halten sollte wären das immer noch 100 Euro im Jahr ... ein Drama.
Ich überleg mir schon ob ich anfangen soll zu sparen aber 50 Euro im Monat zurücklegen klingt hart


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hänschen (20. November 2015)

Ich habe mich entschlossen die Sache mit den Luftbefeuchtern zu vergessen und lüfte jetzt häufig ... aber gut
dass ich das mit dem schwer Atmen jetzt bewusst beobachte - dann ist Zeit zum Lüften


----------



## -Kerby- (29. November 2015)

Hmm... eine Möglichkeit, solltest du keine großartige Verbesserung sehen mit der Zeit oder du weiterhin i-welche Probleme mit der Nase etc. hast...

Einen Allergie-Test machen, falls du nicht schon vor kurzem einen gemacht hast.
Hab ich letzt gemacht, weil ich mich mit ungefähr den gleichen Probleme wie du rumkämpfen musste.
Heraus kam eine Allergie gegen beide Typen von Hausmilben.

Na hofftl ließt der TE es noch


----------



## Hänschen (30. November 2015)

Danke für den Tip !

Ich habe mal den Medisana Luftbefeuchter trotz der hohen Lautstärke abends auf niedriger Zerstäuberate durchlaufen lassen.
Am nächsten Morgen fühlte ich mich so super,so gut habe ich seit Jahren wohl nicht mehr geschlafen.
Ich war zwar irgendwie kaputt wahrscheinlich vom Dauergeräusch des Lüfters im Medisana aber der Rest war in top Verfassung vor allem die Nase und der Mund etc.

Der Befeuchter stand einen Meter neben meinem Kopf auf dem Fensterbrett ... leider habe ich irgendwie keine Lust das zu wiederholen 
Naja vielleicht ein später mal.


----------



## s-icon (30. November 2015)

Den hier getestet und für gut befunden:
Luftbefeuchter und Luftreiniger in einem - Venta LuftwÃ¤scher GmbH


----------



## -Kerby- (1. Dezember 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip !
> 
> Ich habe mal den Medisana Luftbefeuchter trotz der hohen Lautstärke abends auf niedriger Zerstäuberate durchlaufen lassen.
> Am nächsten Morgen fühlte ich mich so super,so gut habe ich seit Jahren wohl nicht mehr geschlafen.
> ...



Ja, wenn der Befeuchter dir hilft, dann haste 100% keine Hausmilbenallergie, weil die vermehren sich bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit


----------



## Hänschen (2. Dezember 2015)

Teufel nochmal ... Ich zockte eine halbe Stunde Starcraft 2 und bemerkte am Ende dass der voll aufgedrehte Lüfter der Zotac GTX660
 (die Rückseite des PC zeigt auf mich) mir voll die trockene und staubige Luft zubläst.

Meine Kehle und die Nase waren total übel zugerichtet ... schlimmer geht's nimmer 

So langsam macht mir das Zocken am PC immer weniger Spass ... erst die Sitzprobleme, dann der Lärm und die Hitze, 
 jetzt auch noch die  Ausblasungen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2015)

Stell das Teil doch einfach anders hin und beschwer dich nicht drüber.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2015)

Versuchs mal mit cortisonhaltigem Nasenspray (Nasonex z.B.). Wirkt Wunder. ^^


----------



## Hänschen (4. Juni 2017)

Ich habe jetzt den idealen Luftbeleuchter gefunden: das größere Nanocloud-Modell von Philips. Auf der niedrigsten Stufe ist er flüsterleise, nachdem ich ihn auf eine Filzmatte stellte - der hohle Schrank hatte erst leicht gedröhnt. Der Papier-Filter lässt sich relativ leicht waschen: in einen Eimer mit Essigessenz stellen und eine Stunde einweichen lassen. Der Filter ist auch recht robust, trotzdem bin ich vorsichtig damit und halte den Wasserstrahl nicht direkt drauf etc. Der FIlter kostet 10 Euro (versandkostenfrei) bei Mediamarkt und hält etwa 2-3 Monate oder mehr - je nachdem wie oft man ihn reinigt.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Juni 2017)

Luftbefeuchter immer so mittig wie möglich im Zimmer platzieren, und am besten auf einen >1m hohen Sockel (dessen Stellfläche nicht größer als der Befeuchter ist, damit darauf nichts niederschlagen kann). Wenn dann noch genug Freiraum um das Gerät ist, dann sollte das Wasser vollständig verdampfen, bevor es irgendwo (Wand, Möbel, Boden usw) aufkommen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juni 2017)

Oder man stellt sich ein paar Pflanzen in die Bude,

kostet nicht viel und sieht auch chic aus


----------



## drebbin (17. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Oder man stellt sich ein paar Pflanzen in die Bude,
> 
> kostet nicht viel und sieht auch chic aus


Du hast ja verrückte Ideen [emoji38]


----------



## Hänschen (30. März 2018)

Es gibt scheinbar ein neues Top-Gerät mit rotierenden Scheiben, das sehr leise und sparsam sein soll. Doch es wird wohl auch nach einer Weile Stein innen bilden wie mein Philips.

Mittlerweile benutze ich ein nasses Handtuch auf einem Herren-Butler, das hält ein paar Stunden und bring ein paar Prozent Luftfeuchte.


----------

